# [touches Fn] son et luminosité - ne fonctionne pas (résolu)

## swilmet

Bonjour,

ça fait déjà quelques mois que j'ai mon nouveau portable mais je n'ai toujours pas réussi à faire fonctionner les touches Fn pour le  son et la luminosité.

Dans le bios les touches pour la luminosité fonctionnent. Mais dès que grub se lance c'est fini.

J'ai bien sur suivi cette page : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/alsa-guide.xml

Le son fonctionne correctement, pour ça il n'y a pas de problème (quoique, quand je branche des baffles sur la sortie le son sort toujours dans les baffles de l'ordi en même temps...).

Quand je veux modifier les raccourcis claviers de gnome, quand je presse Fn+F11 ça ne fait rien, il ne détecte pas la combinaison de touches. Pareil pour toutes les autres combinaisons (Fn + F5,F6,F10,F11,F12).

J'ai vérifié si ce n'était pas la disposition des touches qui était foireuse (je suis en dvorak bépo), mais c'est pas ça non plus.

Mon ordi est un Asus PRO50N, voilà le lspci :

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci 
> 
> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
> 
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)
> ...

 

Pouvez-vous m'aider ? La documentation est assez pauvre à ce sujet.Last edited by swilmet on Sat Apr 04, 2009 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est logique, il faut associer ces touches multimédia à des actions.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Multimedia_Keys

----------

## swilmet

Ah cool ça fait plaisir de voir un tuto bien complet. J'ai simplement pas pensé au mot "multimedia" en faisant mes recherches  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## swilmet

Bon comme indiqué j'ai essayé de trouver d'abord les keycodes de mes touches multimédia, mais sans succès...

xev ne les détecte pas et showkey  non plus.

Alors dans ce cas il est indiqué de trouver les raw scan codes des touches.

Il y a deux cas (j'ai essayé les 2 puisque je ne sais pas dans quel cas je suis avec un ordi portable...) :

- clavier PS/2 : avec dmesg : rien trouvé

- clavier USB : avec getscancodes : touches multimédia non détectées  :Sad: 

Là je sais pas trop quoi faire...

----------

## Zoboulo

Ces touches sont normalement gérées par l'acpi sur les laptops. Le tuto du wiki (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Multimedia_Keys) concerne les touches MULTIMEDIA qu'on trouve sur tous les claviers USB récents. 

Pour les portables asus, dans la configuration de ton noyau, tu dois désactiver Power management and ACPI options / ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support / ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras (CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS) et activer Device Drivers / Misc Devices / Asus Laptop Extras (CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP).

Les actions sur les touches Fn devraient alors être reportées dans les log, tu peux y associer des actions en créant des fichiers dans /etc/acpi/events et /etc/acpi/actions ou en utilisant le daemon acpi4asus qui a l'avantage de tourner avec des privilèges utilisateur.

----------

## swilmet

Merci c'était donc ça  :Smile: 

J'ai opté pour acpi4asus, mais il faut encore que je le configure correctement, il y a des leds qui sont allumées maintenant alors que je voulais pas, les touches pour le son fonctionnent bien, mais pas pour la luminosité.

----------

